# banking



## xmagsx (Aug 5, 2008)

hi could some 1 give some info on banking in spain go there on holiday a few times a year thinking of moving out there but would like to know if i can open a bank account while on holiday or do i need a fixed address can any 1 advice thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xmagsx said:


> hi could some 1 give some info on banking in spain go there on holiday a few times a year thinking of moving out there but would like to know if i can open a bank account while on holiday or do i need a fixed address can any 1 advice thanks


I opened an account in Spain without an address when our property was being built. You have to be careful about which bank though, for instance Banco De Valencia charges you for paying money into your account, as do quite a few banks

I ended up with SolBank who dont charge, and you can have both a sterling and € account with them.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Strav !
My son has been having a bit of difficulty sorting out an account of his own over there. So i passed the info on Solbank to him.
Nance


----------



## xmagsx (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks stravinsky i will keep that in mind


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Good question.

Banks like halifax are both in the UK and Spain, so if you belong to a bank with an existingly spanish affliate you could just go into your local branch and ask.

Simply go into any bank in spain and ask the question..


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Goldberg said:


> Banks like halifax are both in the UK and Spain, so if you belong to a bank with an existingly spanish affliate you could just go into your local branch and ask.


You'll find (generally) they are separate financial entities - legally and commercially. 

Some offer "extending banking facilities" - basically allowing you to manage a (say) UK account from a GIVEN foreign branch. This has existed for years - I arranged it in the early '90's for a while. It's generally NOT FREE.

NOT WITHSTANDING some are now offering linked accounts - but I know little about it as I don't need it. You can ask in the UK too. Barclays iirc was advertising this.


----------



## xmagsx (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks goldberg every bit of info is appreciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

The one bank I know which treats Europe as an entity is the American bank Citibank. If you have a UK account and a Spanish citibank account you can transfer on line, immediate and free of any charges.


----------



## xmagsx (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks 4 that el capitan and chris


----------



## ruby ruby (Aug 13, 2008)

read today on another forum, that bank accounts are going to be embargoed if you dont have an nie number and certificate from the police station proving you resident or non resident. all foreign accounts, some have had it done already, they are working their way through everyones non resident accounts.
it gets worse every day. information comes from a costa blanca newspaper


----------

